# Metal Detector



## geubrina (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everybody, it's been a long time. 
There is a place in my area, a place rich with natural gold flake and nuggets. Can I use metal detector to detect like 25 meters dept for the gold? Is it a limitation of size that possibly to detect for metal detector?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2011)

You could detect 25m,but it would only find gold the size of a car,and you would need a 2-box or drag behind box. A nice detector like a minelab gp,or sd series would detect a couple of feet and find pretty small nuggets,or find flakes close to the surface.


----------



## Geo (Sep 29, 2011)

the biggest problem with detecting is the mineralization of the soil. some detectors can discriminate out minerals but the more you use this feature the shallower it will detect.


----------



## Eloyambres (Dec 18, 2012)

spam deleted
Butcher


----------



## Palladium (Dec 18, 2012)

Stop spamming that link please!


----------

